# الي حبيبتي منتديات الكنيسة



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*منتديات الكنيسة
منتديات الكنيسة            يا منتديات الكنيسة
احنا بنتعلم فيكي            حجات كتير نفيسة
بحب فيكي كل ما فيكي     وكل اقسامك لذيذة


ف المسيحي الكتابي       نكتب كل الروحيات
وفي الشهادات نشهد       لمن ف حبنا مات
وفي الرد علي الشبهات     فية بنرد ع التجنيات
والترفيهيات نضحك           ونلعب ونقول نكات

وفي الاجتماعيات والشبابيات   نتكلم في كل اللي يهمنا
ذي الحب ومشاكلنا              اللي بتشغل ايامنا وعمرنا


وفي الاسئلة والاجوبة         نلاقي اجابة لكل حيرة متعبة
وفي المنتدي العام             تلاقي كل ما  زات اهمية



ماي روك يعلن ايمانة            لحبيبة ومخلصة يسوع
بعد فحص وتفكير صحيح       وصل للايمان الصحيح                   
ملا قلبة الايمان واصبح       يخبر ويصيح انا ابن المسيح
ويقول مع بولس الرسول       صاحب اللسان الفصيح
حاشا لي ان افتخر           الا بصليب يسوع المسيح


نقول لمشرفيننا الكرام     ذو النشاط والالتزام 
تستاهلو يا ناس يا همام   كل التقدير والاحترام


بحبك بحبك يا منتديات الكنيسة      ولو في حبك اصبح حبيسة
ربنا يخليكي يا منتديات الكنيسة       وتفضلي دايما ف قلوبنا نفيسة


من اختكم /  رجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## ميرنا (18 نوفمبر 2008)

يجااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد يجامد روعة بجد ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله عليكى تسلم ايديكى 

بحبك وبعشقك يمنتديات الكنيسة ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> يجااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد يجامد روعة بجد ​



*مرسي يا ميرنا
الكلام بيطلع من قلبي صدقيني يا ميرنا
مرسي علي مرورك يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *الله عليكى تسلم ايديكى
> 
> بحبك وبعشقك يمنتديات الكنيسة ​*



*مرسي يا انجي 
نورتي الموضوع يا قمر
اكيد كل اللي هيشارك في الموضوع دة بيموت عشقا في منتديات الكنيسة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

رووووووووعه 
كلمات فى قمه الرووووووعه والجمال 

تسلم ايدك 

حقيقى تستحقى التقييم على هذه الكلمات 

مرسىىىىىى جدا ياباشا 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*تسلم ايدك بجد كلام روعة جااااااااااااااااامد جدا وفعلا منتدانا يستاهل كتييييييير/center]​​​​*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووووعه
> كلمات فى قمه الرووووووعه والجمال
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> ...



*مرسي يا كوكو
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
مرسي علي تقيمك للموضوع
نورت التوبيك يا باشا 
تعرف كنت كاتبة كلام بيوصف ناس من مشرفين والاعضاء المهمين في المنتدي 
بس مردتش اكتبة لاني خفت ناس كتير يزعلو  لان الكويسين كتير وخفت اكون ناسية حد
مع انة كان كلام جميل قوووي​*


----------



## fns (18 نوفمبر 2008)

اختى راجعا ليسوع

قد لا اعلم ماذا اكتب 

قد لا اعلم كيف ارد

فا انا بحق لا اعلم

فهل تعلمى لما لا اعلم

لاني اعلم انا كلماتك

اكبر من ان يجاريه الرد

فا لكى مني خالص الشكر

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *تسلم ايدك بجد كلام روعة جااااااااااااااااامد جدا وفعلا منتدانا يستاهل كتييييييير/center]​​​​*​




*مرسي خالص يا بنت العدرا
الاروع هو مرورك العطر
ربنا يعوضك​*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

اية الجمال دا روووووعة

يستحق التثبيت​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> اختى راجعا ليسوع
> 
> قد لا اعلم ماذا اكتب
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا كيرو علي الكلام الجميل اللي لو عرفت ارد علية يبقي مستحيل
تشجيعك جميل وردك نبيل اكيد يداوي قلب عليل
وان مهما قلت في منتدانا الجليل مش ممكن اوفية حقة دا مستحيل 
عجبني كلامك اللي في توقيعك ودة علي احساس الشاعر دليل​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الزجل الجميل دا يا قمر *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا جااااااااامد أنت 

شاعرة من ورايااااا كمان 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك ياقمر *​


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ايه الجمال والرووووووووووووووووعه دى 

احيكى من كل قلبى 

ربنا يكون معاكى ويوفقك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اية الجمال دا روووووعة
> 
> يستحق التثبيت​



مرسي يا احلا فراشة سمعت بيها في حياتي
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الزجل الجميل دا يا قمر *
> *تسلم ايدك*​



*ربنا يخليكي يا ميرو
انا مستاهلش التقيم الجميل دة
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

> يستحق التثبيت


 

هوه ده الكلام الصح ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> ايه الجمال والرووووووووووووووووعه دى
> 
> احيكى من كل قلبى
> 
> ربنا يكون معاكى ويوفقك​



*مرسي يا ماما كاندي
الاروع هو مرورك العطر
وحضري نفسك علشان هنتكلم عليكي في موضوعي اللي اسمة (ما رايك في هذا العضو )
في المثبت في الشبابيات بعد الشخصية اللي جاية​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*كلام رائع جدا
شكرا عالموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*أيوووووووووووووووووووووووووون فعلا يستحق التثبيت​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> هوه ده الكلام الصح ​



*مرسي يا كوكو يا اخويا 
انت وفراشة وبنت العدرا 
رفعتو معنوياتي​*


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك موهبتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *كلام رائع جدا
> شكرا عالموضوع الجميل​*



*مين كمان دي الجميلة رنا هنا
وانا بقول لشو الدنيا منورا
يا ربي دا انتي حتة سكرا
عم بفرح انا بردك   يا رنا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> ربنا يبارك موهبتك



*يا الهي زعيمنا بنفسة بيدعيلي بالموهبة
دي بركة عظيمة ومن عند اللة هبة
انك ترد علي اختك الغير مستحقة
ربنا يخليك لمنتديات الكنيسة ولنة
وانا ان قلت ميت بيت شعر كدة
مش ممكن هوفي حق كنيستي قد كدة​*


----------



## رانا (18 نوفمبر 2008)

تحفه تسلم ايدك​


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2008)

اختي العزيزة rgaa luswa 



لن أقفِّيها سطوري

مثلَ كل الآخرين،

ولن أوزعَها سلالاً

خبّأتْ قطعَ السماء.

سُعِرَتْ تُلاحقُني

لتسرقَ أعيني

وأنا أصيحُ السطرُ ناء بحَملهِ

فإذا استراحَ على أخيهِ

انهدَّتِ الصفحاتُ

وبانت الكلمات

كلمات rgaa luswa

إني تعبتُ

تعبتُ من تعبي

انتهى حبري

ومالي قدرةٌ

أن أُكملَ المشوارَ

 حتى آخرِ

 السطرِ

 الطويـــلْ...

تحياتي
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## god love 2011 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

واوووووووووووووووووووووووالله عليكىفى قمه الجمال والروووووووووووووووعهتسلم ايدك وربنا معاكى ويباركك​​​​​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> اختي العزيزة rgaa luswa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
مرسي الك يا اخ كليم 00000000000علي كلامك الحكيم
فكم انت بكلامي فهيم 0000000000وكلامك في اذني رنين
فانت شخص   حكيم   0000000000وكلامك كلام سليم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

سيمون يوسف قال:


> واوووووووووووووووووووووووالله عليكىفى قمه الجمال والروووووووووووووووعهتسلم ايدك وربنا معاكى ويباركك​​​​​



*مرسي يا سيمون يا جميلة
ربنا يعوضك علي الكلمات الرقيقة​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد كلام رااااااااائع يفوق الوصف..
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويملأ حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

محامي مسيحي قال:


> بجد كلام رااااااااائع يفوق الوصف..
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويملأ حياتك​



*مرسي جدا يا محامي
علي تشجيعك الجميل 
والدعوة الجميلة​*


----------



## vetaa (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميييييييييييل بجد برافو عليكى*
*بس هو فين قسم الصور*
*تحيز بقى *
*هههههههههه*

*شكرا ليكى يا قمر*


----------



## fredyyy (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*كلام جميل أختي راجعة ليسوع*

*كلام ُأخت جالسة دايما عند الينبوع*

*كلام مليـان بالمحبة مِمَن تجثـو بخشـوع*

*كلام يجمَّع نفوسنا حول المسيح فادي الجموع*

*كلام حملنا كل المسؤلية نكون منورين ذي الشموع*

*كلمنا للناس يأثرَّ فيهم ذي كلام السيد إليِّ كلامه مسموع*

*كلام يغيَّر الخاطي يمجد السيد يجذب الجائـع يشبعـه بعد جوع*
​:11: ... :ab4: ... :018A1D~146: ... :11_1_211v: ... :018A1D~146: ... :ab4: ... :11:​


----------



## أَمَة (18 نوفمبر 2008)

كلام جميل ومعبر جدااااااااا
الرب يباركك يا راجعة ليسوع

نمي موهبة الشعر لديك لخدمة الرب يسوع
لكي يزيد من مواهبك​


----------



## صوت الرب (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ماي روك يعلن ايمانة لحبيبة ومخلصة يسوع
بعد فحص وتفكير صحيح وصل للايمان الصحيح 
ملا قلبة الايمان واصبح يخبر ويصيح انا ابن المسيح
ويقول مع بولس الرسول صاحب اللسان الفصيح
حاشا لي ان افتخر الا بصليب يسوع المسيح
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
فعلا هذا الموضوع يستحق التثبيت
الرب يبارك موهبتك عزيزتي راجعة ليسوع*


----------



## go love (18 نوفمبر 2008)

حقيقي كليماتي فقيرة على الرد
وعقلي يعجز للشكر
بجد لست اعرف ماذا اكتب
ولا اعلم  بماذا ارد
كلامك يفوق  ويعلو كل رد
وغرامك فى منتدانا يعلو  فى قمم الحــــــــــــــــــب
فعلا يستحق التثبيت لانة جمع جمال منتدانا بجمال كليماتك 
اللي لم تؤخذ من الخارج ولاكن من داخل اركان  جمالة



تقبلى احترامى وتقديري 
لي كليمات تعلو اي تقدير:16_4_16:
 go love


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *جميييييييييييل بجد برافو عليكى*
> *بس هو فين قسم الصور*
> *تحيز بقى *
> *هههههههههه*
> ...



*مرسي يا فيتا يا عسل 
علي تشجيعك الجميل 
وابقي اعملك موضوع عن الصور لوحدة
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 نوفمبر 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *كلام جميل أختي راجعة ليسوع*
> 
> *كلام ُأخت جالسة دايما عند الينبوع*
> 
> ...




الموضوع رائع
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
(ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
بيشو


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *كلام جميل أختي راجعة ليسوع*
> 
> *كلام ُأخت جالسة دايما عند الينبوع*
> 
> ...



*
استاذي العزيز  فريدي 000000000لقد عجز القلم في يدي
ان يرد علي الكلمتي 000000000فتشجيعك رفع معناويتي
يعلم اللة ما في نيتي000000000تجاة منتداي وكنيستي
فانت من كبار اخوتي 0000000000الذين يشجعون هوايتي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> كلام جميل ومعبر جدااااااااا
> الرب يباركك يا راجعة ليسوع
> 
> نمي موهبة الشعر لديك لخدمة الرب يسوع
> لكي يزيد من مواهبك​



*مرسي خالص يا اخت امة
عندك حق لازم يبقي استخدامة لخدمة ربنا مش لحاجة تانية 
نورتي الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك في خدمتك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك افكارك وكلماتك وايمانك
تشكري على مشاعرك وسكناتك وهمساتك
تستحقي كل الاستحقاق 
احترم وتقدير واكيد التقيم​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> *ماي روك يعلن ايمانة لحبيبة ومخلصة يسوع
> بعد فحص وتفكير صحيح وصل للايمان الصحيح
> ملا قلبة الايمان واصبح يخبر ويصيح انا ابن المسيح
> ويقول مع بولس الرسول صاحب اللسان الفصيح
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا اخ  صوت الرب
دي شهادة اعتز بيها من حضرتك 
ربنا يعوضك ويبارك في خدمتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

go love قال:


> حقيقي كليماتي فقيرة على الرد
> وعقلي يعجز للشكر
> بجد لست اعرف ماذا اكتب
> ولا اعلم  بماذا ارد
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا جو 
انا مستاهلش الكلام الجميل دة كلة
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> ربنا يبارك افكارك وكلماتك وايمانك
> تشكري على مشاعرك وسكناتك وهمساتك
> تستحقي كل الاستحقاق
> احترم وتقدير واكيد التقيم​



*مرسي خالص يا مورا يا جميلة واكيد انتي من اللي بيموتووو في منتدي الكنيسة 
علشان شعرتي قوووي كدة بكلماتي
الف شكر يا حبيبتي 
دا كلام كبيير قوي انا مستاهلوش​*


----------



## ibraahem (19 نوفمبر 2008)

لا اجيد استخدام النت وانا من اب وام مسلمين انهيت دراستي الثانوية لم اجد ما ابحث عنه فكلمني صديق بالنت عن المسيحية ما اثلج صدري واريد ان تعلم فاحضر لي رابط الموقع 
ارجو المساعدة 
لم اعرف كيف ارسل للمشرفين :smi411:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*اهلا بيك يا اخ ابراهيم
المنتدي فية كل الاقسام اللي تخليك تعرف كل حاجة عاوز تعرفها عن المسيحية وكمان تقدر تسال عن اي حاجة في الاسئلة والاجوبة ومش محتاج تراسل المشرفين​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا اصحابي 
اللي يحب يدخل يقول اي بيت زجل او شعر عن منتديات الكنيسة في الموضوع دة انا افرح 
ويبقي زي موضوع الاستاذ استيفانوس  كدة 
ربنا يعوضكم​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 نوفمبر 2008)

ما فيش اجمل من الى كتباة دة

بجد اروع ما يكون

اسلوب رائع وكلمات اجمل واجمل

تسلم ايديكى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامده بجد
ثانكس راجعه ليسوع​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 نوفمبر 2008)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ما فيش اجمل من الى كتباة دة
> 
> بجد اروع ما يكون
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا احلي ديانة
الرائع والجميل هو مرورك في موضوعي 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## fns (23 نوفمبر 2008)

طيب دى حاجة قديمة كنت كاتبها لمنتدى الكنيسة

شُكراً للحُبَ

أوَ
{ .. شُكراً لمَا بَدر مِنك
أكَانا سلبيَ أوَ إيجْابيَ أتِجَاهُي.. }


شُكرَاً علىَ

تِلكَ الصَدفه الجَميله التيَ جمَعتِني بكَ



شُكراً علىَ

توَاجَدكُ المُثمَر فيْ حياتيَ




شُكراً علىَ

تِلكَ الأحَضانْ الدَافئْه التيَ أسَتقبلتِنيَ بكُل رحَابه




شُكراً علىَ

تِلكَ الجُرعَاتْ مَنْ العَشِقْ التيَ مكنتَها إلى قلبيَ





شُكراً علىَ

ذلكَ الحُبَ الذيَ منحَتني اياه




شُكراً علىَ

كُل فعِل قُمتَ بَه لـِـ أجليَ




شُكراً لأنكَ

فِيَ حَياتِي الحُبْ و لِـ رُوحِيَ سرْ سعَادتٌهْا


أهديها الى منتدانا الغالي


منتدى الكنيسة عالم من الروائع
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 نوفمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> طيب دى حاجة قديمة كنت كاتبها لمنتدى الكنيسة
> 
> شُكراً للحُبَ
> 
> ...


جميل يا كيرو 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## grges monir (30 نوفمبر 2008)

جدا


----------



## grges monir (30 نوفمبر 2008)

اناكتبت مشاركة مش عارف لية مظهرتش


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 ديسمبر 2008)

grges monir قال:


> اناكتبت مشاركة مش عارف لية مظهرتش



*الحقيقة انا مش عارفة يا اخ جرجس
حاول تاني​*


----------



## sosana (5 ديسمبر 2008)

> بحبك بحبك يا منتديات الكنيسة ولو في حبك اصبح حبيسة
> ربنا يخليكييا منتديات الكنيسة وتفضلي دايما ف قلوبنا نفيسة



كلمات بجد رووووووووعة
تسلم ايدك يا راجعا ليسوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> كلمات بجد رووووووووعة
> تسلم ايدك يا راجعا ليسوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مرسي خالص يا سوسنا يا عسل
الروعة هي مرورك العطر​*


----------



## الفيلسوف (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*كلمات تنطح منها رائحة الحب .
اد اية كلماتك معبرة جدا .
تسلم ايدك وننتظر المزيد .*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الفيلسوف قال:


> *كلمات تنطح منها رائحة الحب .
> اد اية كلماتك معبرة جدا .
> تسلم ايدك وننتظر المزيد .*



*تنطح !!!!!!!!!!!!!

تنطح !!!!!!!!!!

علي العموم مرسي خالص علي مشاركتك الحلوة دي يا فليسوف 

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## aser_el7ob (25 ديسمبر 2008)

لك والله تمشي على رمشي على هالكلمات الفير


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 ديسمبر 2008)

aser_el7ob قال:


> لك والله تمشي على رمشي على هالكلمات الفير



*شكرا علي مشاركتك الجميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يونيو 2009)

*مين كمان متلي انا بيعشق منتديات الكنيسة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## نفرتاري (19 يونيو 2009)

*بجد جامد جامد 
جميل اوى اوى اوى
بامانة رائع جداااااااااااااااااا
مرسى يا عسول
وربنا يخليكى وتعمللنا حاجات من دى كتير
يا شاعرة يا عظيمة*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *بجد جامد جامد
> جميل اوى اوى اوى
> بامانة رائع جداااااااااااااااااا
> مرسى يا عسول
> ...



*مرسي يا نفرتاري يا حبي
نورتيني يا جميلة

مرسي علي التشجيع اللي يخلي الواحد يفرح​*


----------



## kingmena (25 يونيو 2009)

جامدة مووووووووووووووووت​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 يونيو 2009)

كلمات اكثر من راااااااااائعة وفي منتهى الجمال
فعلا منتدى الكنيسة اروع و احلى منتدى في الكون
ربنا يبارك تعبك وموهبتك يا قمر​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 يونيو 2009)

kingmena قال:


> جامدة مووووووووووووووووت​



*مرسي علي التشجيع الجميل يا مينا 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا ملك​*


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا راجعة
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يونيو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> كلمات اكثر من راااااااااائعة وفي منتهى الجمال
> فعلا منتدى الكنيسة اروع و احلى منتدى في الكون
> ربنا يبارك تعبك وموهبتك يا قمر​



*الملكة  العراقية

مرسي علي تشجيعك الجميل لي يا حبيبتي 
الرب يبارك في حياتك​*


----------



## just member (27 يونيو 2009)

**


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يوليو 2009)

مرسي يا جوجو
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## monmooon (1 يوليو 2009)

*جميلللللللللللللل جداً تسلم ايدك ياقمر*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يوليو 2009)

monmooon قال:


> *جميلللللللللللللل جداً تسلم ايدك ياقمر*



*مرسي يا منمون يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا راجعة
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



*مرسي يا وليم
نورت بمشاركتك الجميلة​*


----------

